# BTCC Knochill this weekend?



## terrymcg (Mar 19, 2007)

*BTCC Knockhill this weekend?*

Anyone going??

I am going Sunday only as I have to go to a Wedding on Saturday.

Been stood up by the wife as well for Sunday....so solo trip for me!


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Grizzle and I will be there....Full hospitality too.....Result!

Steve


----------



## terrymcg (Mar 19, 2007)

mkv said:


> Grizzle and I will be there....Full hospitality too.....Result!
> 
> Steve


Result indeed!


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

I'll be there. Looks like it should be rain for Saturday but good on the Sunday. Good Times!


----------



## pi quattro (May 6, 2011)

Went last year(won tickets on a radio comp) it was ace. Take your own deck chair, the folding ones on sale there are not comfy! Take your own radio, (you can hear live commentary) the ones for sale there are crap.

Great day out though, I remember lots of other races on during the day. One of the most entertaining races was the junior ginnettas. All drivers were 16/17. Make sure you get to a spot inside the track(over the bridge) excellent views


----------



## terrymcg (Mar 19, 2007)

pi quattro said:


> Went last year(won tickets on a radio comp) it was ace. Take your own deck chair, the folding ones on sale there are not comfy! Take your own radio, (you can hear live commentary) the ones for sale there are crap.
> 
> Great day out though, I remember lots of other races on during the day. One of the most entertaining races was the junior ginnettas. All drivers were 16/17. Make sure you get to a spot inside the track(over the bridge) excellent views


Taking my scanner, as I have the past couple of years, great to listen to the pit/driver conversations.


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

terrymcg said:


> Taking my scanner, as I have the past couple of years, great to listen to the pit/driver conversations.


Not a bad idea!

Well, ill have a Zebra print camping chair, so if you see a young bloke with that, its probably not me, but say hello anyway.


----------



## terrymcg (Mar 19, 2007)

apmaman said:


> Not a bad idea!
> 
> Well, ill have a Zebra print camping chair, so if you see a young bloke with that, its probably not me, but say hello anyway.


Will do!

I have all the driver frequencies if anyone is after them.


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

apmaman said:


> I'll be there. Looks like it should be rain for Saturday but good on the Sunday. Good Times!


According to the Met Office its supposed to rain all day Sunday too.


----------



## scoobymad (Jun 14, 2011)

I will be there,asked a couple of grid girls if i can have my photo taken with them,not a problem so i'll be popping into the autograph meet n greet section  Hope to have a chat with a couple of drivers,looking forward to see how matt neal drives with his dodgy hand :thumb:


----------



## scoobymad (Jun 14, 2011)

Knockhill 1st practice, final order is: Shedden, Chilton, Neal, Tom Onslow-Cole, Welch, Nash, Jackson, MacDowall, Wrathall, Boardman, Byford, Jordan, Collard, Neate, Newsham, J Smith, A Smith, Foster, Plato, O’Neill, Austin, Griffin, George, James.


----------



## m411mtf (Feb 10, 2008)

Just watching live practice on ITV.com now. Jackson fastest so far...
.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Should be fecking awesome tomorrow boys


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

mkv said:


> According to the Met Office its supposed to rain all day Sunday too.


Seen the revised forcast. Good early in the morning then rain.. So mid race down pour?

Yes please!


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

apmaman said:


> Seen the revised forcast. Good early in the morning then rain.. So mid race down pour?
> 
> Yes please!


haha, yes...I saw that tonight too...Having said that its Knockhill, so 4 seasons in an hour!


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

Great day out, plus no rain!

Lol @ Plato on the last race.


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

It was a great day....A few sunburnt faces here!.....Weather was fantastic, racing was good. Plato was deservedly weed off after being hit twice, was funny though.


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

Did anyone get any video of TOC's crash in the 1st race, ITV missed it


----------

